

Beware: Your limited posts can be shared publicly on Google+ - thejbf
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/01/google-rolls-out-its-first-changes-to-deal-with-post-bumping-and-privacy/

======
WinstonW
This title is misleading and implies a breach in privacy on Google+. While
that's technically true, the article is actually about how Google has
recognized the problem and is currently fixing it.

"First, when you have a post that is defined as Limited (anything that you
haven’t shared publicly) other people will no longer be able to share that
content. Previously, once you shared it, others could link to it and that
created a privacy problem that Google wanted to fix in the post-Buzz world."

The original title worked just as well.

~~~
wccrawford
I think the headline is accurate.

While we don't normally think of it as odd (probably because it happens on
Facebook and other social networking sites all the time) Google+ was meant to
protect privacy better than this, so it's a valid concern. And they're
addressing it, as you noted.

I think you should be able to share links again, without giving access to all
the comments and such. Pics and text should not be sharable... Without
permission. I can imagine having things that I don't want to post 'public' but
that I wouldn't mind friends sharing with friends I don't know.

~~~
maurycy
Either way, there is no privacy. It is always possible to take a screenshot,
and share the screenshot publicly.

The only solution against it, which I'm able to come up with quickly, is
Google Plus adding subtle watermarks identifying uniquely each recipient.

------
rryan
This is what the 'Disable Reshares' option is for.

------
mkelly
Yes, this is how digital information works. If you give one person a copy,
they can then give other people more copies.

The UI fluff will never change that.

